# Decision to have Surgery or RAI



## Suzzanne (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello -

I have been an avid reader for a long time here and fighting the thyroid battle.

I was told by my Endocronologist that I needed to find a definetive solution to my Graves Disease. I have surgery scheduled for the very end of the month, met with surgeon, got all my questions answered and he is an excellent surgeon so there are no douts there.

Guidelines now permit people to stay on the meds for a longer period of time than before but my doctor doesn't have that belief. So I guess what I am asking is "what's a girl to do". Granted, I have felt awful and really think it would be great to feel better. Sometimes I wonder if I can even remember that feeling.

How do I you make the choice? Why do some people ride it out in hopes and others decide to go for it.

Thanks Suzzanne


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I decided after 4.5 years of anti thyroid medications and never being stabilized. I tested monthly and made dose adjustments almost monthly.

Post TT life has been so much better.

I personally wish I had removed my thyroid earlier - after I finally had it done.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I only stayed on ATD's a short while and my levels didn't come down so, surgery. Best decision ever.


----------



## Suzzanne (Jul 3, 2013)

When you say life is better afterwards give me such hope. I have sugery scheduled for July 31st. Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

That's why I stick around - sometimes just hearing the other side of the story helps someone make the decision to move forward with the TT.

I met someone on a board who supported me through my decision and 8 years later we still talk or email eachother several times a week. Her support made all the difference in my world at the time and she was also 6 months ahead of me on getting replacement in the right spot.

You are definitely making the right decision and you will definitely feel better after.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Mood swings were the biggest complaint I had. I never knew if I was going to be a calm rational person or a raving lunatic. On top of that I was exhausted all of the time, couldn't sleep, was trembly and jittery. My heart would race all night long. I was not enjoying life one bit.

Now, I marvel at how calm I am, it is really nice. I can exercise. I sleep well and am not tired. I feel good..... well great, really. It took me awhile to get here but I am very happy. It is nice to be part of life again.

I wish you the best.


----------



## Suzzanne (Jul 3, 2013)

I really appreciate your responses. I went to my family doctor yesterday for my EKG/pre-op stuff. I really love her and she reassured me that it is all good. She said I was symptom tolerant meaning that I have gotten used to living in the hyper world for so long. She was right about that and I look forward to the calm.

Thanks  
Suzzanne


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You will feel it immediately. Possibly because of the drugs given during surgery, but the great news is it sticks around.


----------

